# Any Chance That Noah Slips Out Of Lotto?



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

After his rather underwhelming play in the tourney, and lackluster title game, is there any chance that Noah does a Chris Taft like plummet out of the lottery? Not to Taft like proportions, mind you, but into the mid-late 1st round?

March numbers:
11.8ppg, 9.5rpg, 1.9apg, 27.2mpg

Season numbers:

12.1ppg, 8.6rpg, 2.3apg, 26mpg

For the record im one of the few who actually think he's a good quality player...any chance of a slip?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't see it happening.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Noah's glaring weaknesses have been exposed this season, but that's what happens when you have as much attention on you as he did. He's going to be a fine hustle and energy guy on the next level, the only problem is you don't build a franchise around that, and you don't look for a guy like that in the top 5-10. With that said, no way he falls out of the lottery barring a career threatning injury before the draft.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Chris Taft was drafted 42nd overall and that's pretty much where he deserved to be drafted.Some people looked at his physique and two or three good games and shouted potential,potential.NBA teams looked at the fact that he rarely demonstrated any desire to play hard and that he hardly ever actually did anything.They all said _Hey we're tired of guys like this making us look like a bunch of chumps._He isn't currently in the NBA because everyone who passed on him was right.

Noah isn't going to be a great NBA player,but noone should compare him to someone who doesn't give a damn and doesn't try.He seems to be exactly the opposite.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Noah is overrated and his skills are limited, but I will give him credit for having a lot of fire/desire to win. That alone, combined with this athleticism will land him in the lottery.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Noah will be a top 10 pick regardless, he's a proven leader for a winning program. He's shown the ability to defend, pass, block and rebound. His shot is awful, and he'll never be a scorer. GMs will already know this though, he's a hard worker and hustles. I can't see him dropping past 11.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think he'll go Top 10 also...was just wondering on what others thought.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Taft and Noah are polar opposites in terms of intangibles. Joakim won't slip out of the lotto.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Taft also had a back injury.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Any chance that noah slips out of the lotto? Yeah he could blow out both his knees in the draft camp and free fall to maybe the early second round?

No matter if he should have came out last season, this kid is in a postion to be a solid 1st round pick. If he plays well in camps he will be a finge top 10 guy. Thats not me being negative but a strong postive for him. Thats a good place to get picked, just ask all the guys who are seniors and won't be drafted.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

As long as the bulls don't draft him, I'm all good. In my book, he's a glorified Anderson Verjao.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

His hype will keep him firmly in the lottery.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i've seen many florida games and i am not impressed with noah...not even a little bit...he reminds me of mark madsen...one of those "energy" guys...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

pr0wler said:


> Noah is overrated and his skills are limited, but I will give him credit for having a lot of fire/desire to win. That alone, combined with this athleticism will land him in the lottery.



Yup.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Top 14 pick? i think he is but just barely, someone will pick him but it wouldnt be me though.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

rainman said:


> Top 14 pick? i think he is but just barely, someone will pick him but it wouldnt be me though.



i hope to god the clippers don't take him...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I do think Noah could slip out of the lottery. I don't think he is a definite. Unless you are exceptionally optimistic I can't see many projecting Noah as more than a future role player. IMO he's like a skinner Anderson Varejao. Varejao is nice but I wouldn't take him in the lottery. I think anyone who takes him that early will be unhappy unless it is someone like Phoenix where they won't be relying on him at all and offensively he'd rely on only finishing off of others.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JNice said:


> I do think Noah could slip out of the lottery. I don't think he is a definite. Unless you are exceptionally optimistic I can't see many projecting Noah as more than a future role player. IMO he's like a skinner Anderson Varejao. Varejao is nice but I wouldn't take him in the lottery. I think anyone who takes him that early will be unhappy unless it is someone like Phoenix where they won't be relying on him at all and offensively he'd rely on only finishing off of others.


And they would be paying him Lottery money. We both know that Phoenix sells draft picks.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> And they would be paying him Lottery money. We both know that Phoenix sells draft picks.


Could be true.

To add with Noah - seems his greatest asset is the veracity and energy he plays with on the court. He relies on that much more than great physical tools or an expanded skillset. I'd be very worried about that transferring over to the pro game. From quotes I've read of Noah it seems he has a bit of a jaded view of the NBA already. And he'd also be going into a league with a much longer season and much less vibrant crowds. He won't be able to live solely off that energy in the NBA and if he does I'd expect it to be short-lived.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

rainman said:


> Top 14 pick? i think he is but just barely, someone will pick him but it wouldnt be me though.


I like the guy as a player, but I don't think I would be the one drafting him either.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BG44 said:


> After his rather underwhelming play in the tourney, and lackluster title game, is there any chance that Noah does a Chris Taft like plummet out of the lottery? Not to Taft like proportions, mind you, but into the mid-late 1st round?
> 
> March numbers:
> 11.8ppg, 9.5rpg, 1.9apg, 27.2mpg
> ...


Taft was never even a good prospect, but was dictated as one by a draft board, and the posters here and on other sites flocked like sheep to proclaim the same. 

It's a flawed comparison.

I'm not a fan of Noah but he will go somewhere in the lottery. He is at least a decent propsect to begin with, unlike Taft who had other personal and injury issues as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Taft comparison wasnt to do with his skillset or demeanor. Just wondering if he would slip like Taft did. Noah could be an asset to teams with a dominate big man, i sorta see him as an Anderson Varejao/Udonis Haslem type player, and those are both solid big men, if unspectacular.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Taft comparison wasnt to do with his skillset or demeanor. Just wondering if he would slip like Taft did. Noah could be an asset to teams with a dominate big man, i sorta see him as an Anderson Varejao/Udonis Haslem type player, and those are both solid big men, if unspectacular.



i think the varejao comparison is substantiated, but you can't lump udonis in there...that would be a disservice to udonis....udonis can shoot a little if need be...your a heat fan, so i'm sure you already know, but haslem has that little 15-16ft jumper that he can hit consistently...and haslem is also an 80% ft shooter...

haslem>>>>>>>>>>varejao/noah


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh dont get me wrong, i think Udonis is a great player and definately is better then Varajao and Noah at this point. Noah would need to work on that midrange jumper and defense in order to be in Haslem's league, who is a good, young power forward.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

You are all missing some key points.

Noah scored 60% of the time he shot. He is the consummate team player. You are de-valuing him because he isn't a ballhog. You should increase his value for this attribute.

He is an excellent shot blocker, 2 per game playing about 25 mpg over the past 2 years. He will block shots in the NBA.

He has great court sense. 2.3 apg for a PF-C is very solid. 

He can put the ball on the floor very much like Chris Bosh. He rarely did in the Gators' system, but every once in a while you'd see him take it from the 3 point line to the rack, even with a jump-stop.

The only things he shares with Varejao is energy, build and hair. But Varejao is a very effective player who helps his team win. Noah is Varejao with much better shot blocking and passing. And he finishes better.

He'll never shoot threes. So you might not want him for NBA Live. But you want him for the real thing. Top 10 pick for sure.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The Mad Viking said:


> You are all missing some key points.
> 
> Noah scored 60% of the time he shot. He is the consummate team player. You are de-valuing him because he isn't a ballhog. You should increase his value for this attribute.
> 
> ...


Seems like you are really overplaying his positives. First, I think it is quite obvious that Noah will really struggle offensively in the NBA. He'll be no more than a garbage man for at least 2-3 years in the NBA. We all know he has no shot, at all. He does seem to have good handles for a guy his size but he's not so overly quick that he is going to be busting the top PFs in the league off the dribble. And he's certainly not going to be bumping NBA PFs off the spot with his size and strength. 

And I do think his passing as well is good for a big man but it isn't spectacular. Just good for a big man. And shot blocking is going to be a lot tougher for him in the NBA with the type of players and athletes in the NBA. 

He's a good skilled energy guy and good team player but a guy who appears unlikely to ever be any sort of goto guy offensively and not an otherworldly defensive stopper. 

Not to mention he'll likely play PF - by far the most loaded position in the NBA. I still contend any GM taking Noah in the lottery will be very unhappy. Except, again, someone like Phoenix who won't need to rely on him for much of anything.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

He's a bench player in the NBA, his imaturity doesnt help him either. Someone may take him based on hype and the fact he would have gone pretty early last year but i dont see the big deal with this guy.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

He just lives off of energy. If he didn't have that, he would have no skill set offensively atleast other then dunks.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

He could be a solid pick. Obviously he's not an offensive type player but I think he can be a valuable shot blocker and rebounder. I don't think he'll slip out of the lotto but he should be around 10. There's no reason to believe he won't become as effective as Andris Biedrins this season. All he needs is rebound and score on putbacks and dunks, and his energy will help him succeed in the nba.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

JNice said:


> Seems like you are really overplaying his positives. First, I think it is quite obvious that Noah will really struggle offensively in the NBA. He'll be no more than a garbage man for at least 2-3 years in the NBA. We all know he has no shot, at all. He does seem to have good handles for a guy his size but he's not so overly quick that he is going to be busting the top PFs in the league off the dribble. And he's certainly not going to be bumping NBA PFs off the spot with his size and strength.
> 
> And I do think his passing as well is good for a big man but it isn't spectacular. Just good for a big man. And shot blocking is going to be a lot tougher for him in the NBA with the type of players and athletes in the NBA.
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on what you look for in a player. I agree he won't be a goto guy. Shawn Marion isn't a goto guy, and he certainly has a terrble shot. Of course he has learned to make it go in, but it is an ugly thing.

I do think he will out-quick and out-handle a lot of NBA posts who try to cover him. But if he can't develop a reliable mid-range jumper, I agree defenders will be able back off and his offence will be quite limited.

Hakim Warrick went about 18th if I recall. While Warrick took a lot more shots, and has a better jumper, he was and remains mostly an inside scorer. He's 2 or 3 inches shorter than Noah. He had nowhere near Noah's court vision or handles, shot-blocking or defensive awareness.

I really think Noah can score inside in the NBA. He is very fundamentally sound around the basket, he doesn't just rely on athleticism to rise over smaller, inferior athletes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think Noah's peak at the next level is something like 12ppg, 12rpg, 2bpg.

He doesn't have a very polished post game at all, his jump shot is incredibly awkward, and he does not have the kind of strength that a guy like Horford has.

On the other hand, he brings a lot of energy (a la Reggie Evans), is passionate about the game, and has a freakishly long wingspan (a la Marcus Camby), which will make him an effective player on the next level.

He won't be a player that you can build a franchise around, but he is certainly a starting-caliber big man.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I think Noah's peak at the next level is something like 12ppg, 12rpg, 2bpg.
> 
> He doesn't have a very polished post game at all, his jump shot is incredibly awkward, and he does not have the kind of strength that a guy like Horford has.
> 
> ...


12 boards a game, is that a typo? if he's a starter then its on a bad team, he's an energy guy sort of like a Varejao but i dont think he's all that great. I wouldnt take him in the lottery but i'm sure some will.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Noah will not be taken in the top 10 of the draft, I can gaurentee you that.

This draft is way too deep, especially if Durant comes out, which I am assuming he will. 

Noah will be lucky if he gets drafted within the top 15 but even that is a longshot.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

If I were a GM, there's no way I take Noah in the lottery. Hell, even in the top 20. His game does NOT translate to the NBA. A good college player, but he'll just be a scrub in the NBA. I guarantee it.


----------

